# R15-500 - Won't reboot -Red Rec light on all the time



## Mervis (May 15, 2012)

I left the unit unplugged all day yesterday, plugged it back in at night and it just goes back to Red Rec Light lit up, no satillite info or anything on screen. Red reset button does nothing.


----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

its dead


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Call DirecTV and request a replacement DVR. It's free if you have their Equipment Protection Plan. Otherwise ~$20 for shipping.


----------



## Mervis (May 15, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

